# Soft stools, possibly diarrhea



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yesterday, my daughter noticed that Lucky had some poop on his tail and also a little bit around the fur on his butt. Lucky is a long-haired kitty, so as you can imagine, cleaning him is no fun. However, he still has the loose stools. My daughter said that it's like the consistency of thick pudding, but it also has a gravel-like texture. I know he'll need to see the vet, but should I wait to see if it will stop on it's own? The thing that has me worried is that we just celebrated my oldest son's birthday, so my ex-husband is a bit short on money. He doesn't get paid until next Tuesday. As for me, I'm unemployed so I can't pay for the vet. I need a good argument/proof of what can happen to Lucky if he's not taken to the vet. My ex will try to tell me that it will have to wait until next week, but I know cats can go downhill fast. It happened last year with Smokey. I noticed he was off on January 9 and he died five days later. I don't want another cat to die like that, ESPECIALLY since it's been a year that I lost Smokey.

I should mention that Lucky is eating, playing and sleeping normally. It's just his poop that's off. And we can't really tell if it's diarrhea because when we've checked the litter box after Lucky uses it, he covers his poop extremely well.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you feeding him gravy or sauce based wet food. 

Certain canned foods cause almost immediate liquid poo for my kitties.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

A few weeks ago Franny, my non-IBD cat, had pudding poop for several (3?) days. She seemed otherwise fine. By the 4th day, my limit, it cleared up and there has been no sign of it since. As long as he is otherwise OK, I think observing for a few days is OK.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He eats paté style wet food and he's been eating that ever since he was a kitten.


----------



## catm3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> Are you feeding him gravy or sauce based wet food.
> 
> Certain canned foods cause almost immediate liquid poo for my kitties.


What do you mean by Gravy based? how did you resolve this issue?


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky gets softer poo when he eats certain canned food. Since I've noticed it, I usually give him a much smaller quantity mixed with wet kibble and he seems fine. I don't think there's any harm in observing for a couple of days unless you notice that something is really bothering him.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As long as he is acting fine, eating and not having completely liquid, in the box every 10 minutes diarrhea...it's OK just to monitor him for a few days. I'd make sure there isn't anything he's gotten into in the house...any new plants? string or ribbons? eating fringe off something? etc. If you find something, then you may need to consider an immediate vet visit.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

No, he hasn't gotten into anything and we don't have any plants, either. But Lauren said that he definitely has diarrhea and she also noticed that his eyes are a little goopy, too. We'll monitor him for the next day or so and see if this is just a fluke or if it's something more pressing. And my ex is willing to take him to the vet, so that's a big relief.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

catm3 said:


> What do you mean by Gravy based? how did you resolve this issue?


 
Anything that says "in gravy" on the can or some stealth gravy foods from Fancy Feats.

I brought in a stray cat and fed him Fancy Feast Chicken Florentine. When he went back in the carrier after his exam at the vet my vet smelled something, we pulled him out of the cage and she spotted the poo on his tail. She called diarrhea and when I said Fancy Feast she was immediatly able to Florentine flavor and I got the NO GRAVY, NO FISH FLAVOR lecture. Chicken, beef or turkey patte is the best for avoiding "D".


----------

